# Problem with the "Letting go" part



## Pie25 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys, i've read the "Holy Grail of Curing DP/DR" a long time ago, and i read it from time to time.

It's been 8-9 months that i'm suffering DP/DR and i'm basically stuck at the "Letting go" part for probably 7-8 months.

I'm still stuck in my irrational thoughts, going from questionning the reality (of other people mostly, even though it doesn't mean really much), i question time, if i am only my body etc.

I'm studying medicine so it makes it a bit harder since whenever i study the brain it makes me afraid to be "only a brain" if you see what i mean.

So i'd like to hear your advices, what could i do to try to let go these ideas and continue my path to recovery ?


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

It's ok to have irrational thoughts, they remain for some weeks if you are in recover. Don't react to them, let them in, and they'll go out. I know they can be scary at times, but it's just anxiety playing its role. Some people worry to the extent that they believe everything they feel is life threatening. A headache becomes a brain tumour; a stomach ache can become cancer and so on.

I'm a last year medical student, had this condition for some years, and I'm recovering.

If you let these thoughts go in and out, they will subside with time. The more we try to push them away, the longer they linger and the stronger their impact. When we welcome and give room to unwanted thoughts, they lose their significance and quickly diminish. When you attach a false sense of importance to a thought, it will often appear more serious than it is. Remember they are just thoughts and are of no significance.

The problem is not why we have these irrational thoughts and how to get them out, but it's how we react to them. Why people tend to have anxiety and dp is because they are reacting at these with fear and this creates a self-perpetuing circle, where you fall, while those without anxiety, they just "wow, what a thought, and just carry on with their lives"

It's normal to have such thoughts, just give them freedom, don't react to them, with time they'll disappear, try thinking positive, smile and let your anxiety be your friend. And give them weeks/months, not days. The more your let them space, the less they will dominate you.

And remember "It's not the anxious thought that is the problem, it is your reaction to it, pay them no mind. "


----------



## Pie25 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks ! Your message is really helpful indeed, i've been obsessed to "have an answer" (that i can't get) for months, and i understood that the problem wasn't the answer at all, but just the fact that i was obsessing over it !


----------



## Pie25 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to bump that topic, but i badly need help, i've went to see a psychologist who was not helping at all, and i don't know how to get out of this vicious existential questionning circle (i'm still bashing myself with the "are other people real / conscious ?", it's been 1 year now and i can't get this shit out of my head), i've kinda understood that this question didn't really have a sense (what does really "real / conscious" mean ?), but i'm still stuck with it.


----------

